
How to Make Yourself Work When You Just Don’t Want to – HBR - hmppark7
http://getliner.com/rXrSf?hacker=true
======
hmppark7
I've always had a hard time motivating myself. I've tried Pomodoro, setting up
schedules, and blocking all distractions. But none these methods seem to get
Procrastinator-self to get moving. This article does provide some interesting
tips. However, I've yet to actually get work done. As evident in me being here
on Hacker News.

------
jenkstom
This link is broken.

